
Fun Agile Development Software - techie22
https://crocagile.com/main
======
techie22
It's meant to be lightweight yet powerful, where common agile tools and
popular chat/collaboration services are combined to keep your team connected
in one place.

You earn badges and points as you work. Give it a try and let us know what you
think. Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

Optional ( Our goal questions )

1\. How did you feel about the onboarding? 2\. What did you like about
Crocagile? 3\. How can we improve? What are we missing? 4\. Would you use it?
If not, why? 5\. Did our message meet your expectations? 6\. How would you
describe Crocagile? 7\. What do you use now?

Cheers, and thank you :)

